# Wyndham no longer associated with II?



## CarmenBob (Feb 3, 2010)

We purchased a Wyndham resale at Royal Vista which closed in December. Wyndham sent a transfer of ownership package and an RCI enrollment application. We have a Hawiian TS which trades with II and were content on staying with II with the new purchase.
In a phone conversation with Wyndham today, they notified us that Wyndham (Royal Vista) did not renew their contract with II and we now have to sign up with RCI. 

Anyone else aware of this or are we getting the run around?


----------



## GrayFal (Feb 3, 2010)

A friend who posts here got her deed for Royal Vista last Spring and joined II in May/June 2009.

When did they say the change took place?

When I originally bought at Royal Vista in 2008, they sent me an RCI application....when I called, they sent me an II one as well.


----------



## timeos2 (Feb 3, 2010)

CarmenBob said:


> We purchased a Wyndham resale at Royal Vista which closed in December. Wyndham sent a transfer of ownership package and an RCI enrollment application. We have a Hawiian TS which trades with II and were content on staying with II with the new purchase.
> In a phone conversation with Wyndham today, they notified us that Wyndham (Royal Vista) did not renew their contract with II and we now have to sign up with RCI.
> 
> Anyone else aware of this or are we getting the run around?



Theoretically they could stop new buyers from taking II if Wyndham chooses not to offer it with a new sale. They could also refuse to PAY for II and only pay for a membership to RCI to any owner, as that is an add on to any purchase. But they cannot say your week cannot be used with II as once a resort is in RCI or II they cannot ever be "removed".  You as an owner can opt to use either exchange company - or both (different use years of course) but you can't force Wyndham to pay for a membership they don't want to. So maybe your choice is II if YOU pay or RCI and have them pay. I sure know which one I'd choose but thats just me!


----------



## CarmenBob (Feb 3, 2010)

Thanks for the quick responses - 
Wyndham said the contract with II ran out Dec. 31st (2009), they also said they were going to check to see if we could still sign with II with a response in 48 hours. If they do allow the II account, they said they would pay for it.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Feb 3, 2010)

*Careful.*




timeos2 said:


> I sure know which one I'd choose but thats just me!


Ooooo -- watch out. 

That's just the sort of sentiment that some will claim marks you for membership in the _RCI Can Do No Wrong_ crowd. 

(Not that there's anything wrong with RCI, other than renting out deposited timeshare weeks to non-owners of timeshares -- that, plus always jacking up membership fees & exchange fees & _Last Call_ fees, & I don't know what-all.)

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## vacationhopeful (Feb 3, 2010)

Make another call and get another VC. Ask for another supervisor. 

I looked up Wyndham Royal Vista to see if it is listed on the RCI online directory. I also looked it up via location, Pompano Beach - not there either. It is NOT an RCI resort.

On the 2009-2010 Wyndham Member Guide, page 296, has both exchange companies listed (RCI and II). It states "provide you with membership in a worldwide external exchange company, RCI or Interval International (II), depending on your original ownership location".

Hope this helps.


----------



## joestein (Feb 3, 2010)

I don't know if it is possible for Wyndham to offer RCI membership in II affliliated resorts, if that is your first purchase with Wyndham.

I am pretty sure that Wyndham's predecessor (Cendant - which Wyndham Worldwide was spun off from) was targeted for Monoply proceedings by the Dept of Justice.

If I remember correctly, they were forced to sell II (Thats right they used to own both RCI and II) and were stopped from switching trading company allegence from II to RCI in any resorts.

Joe


----------



## janej (Feb 3, 2010)

It's been hard to get Wyndham II account at least since I got my Wyndham II account in 2008.  It took many many calls and finally the selling company stepped in and found someone they work with at Wyndham to get my II account set up.  They gave many different reasons including Wyndham no longer associated with II and my seller had RCI account.   I think I was just really lucky.  The purchase process took 6 months.  

Do you want II account because you think Wyndham will pay for your II fee?  Wyndham only pays for an II account that you use to trade Wyndham points.  You will still have to pay for your existing II account.  I recently purchased a dual affiliated resort and tried to add it to my account.  I found out that it cannot be done.


----------



## LLW (Feb 4, 2010)

CarmenBob said:


> Thanks for the quick responses -
> Wyndham said the contract with II ran out Dec. 31st (2009), they also said they were going to check to see if we could still sign with II with a response in 48 hours. If they do allow the II account, they said they would pay for it.




You should also call II and ask. Even if Wyndham does not have a contract with II, they can't stop you from giving II your week just like you would any other independent exchange companies that Wyndham does not have a contract with. The question is whether II would accept it, and under what terms. 

Wyndham could just be using this as a negotiating chip in their contract negotiations with II, however. II's answer to your question could be very interesting. Please share if you find out anything.


----------



## bnoble (Feb 4, 2010)

> But they cannot say your week cannot be used with II as once a resort is in RCI or II they cannot ever be "removed".


They can if it is either a UDI deed or a converted fixed week.  For a converted fixed week, the conversion agreement essentially cedes use of the week to the Trust, and you get Points in exchange.  Those Points are subject to the Directory and Trust documents.  You can get the week back and trade it in II (provided II allows it), but that requires permanently withdrawing the week from the Trust (i.e. "unconverting it.")  For a UDI deed, there is no way to meaningfully withdraw from the Trust, because you own a percentage of the underlying real estate, not a "usage week".

I'd start by calling II to see what they say, and go from there.


----------



## CarmenBob (Feb 5, 2010)

*New Wyndham resales no longer able to use II*

Wyndham has confirmed today that they will no longer offer both II and RCI as trading companies and will only allow NEW owners that have no affiliation a complimentary RCI account. II was not aware of this, it seems that nobody on this thread was aware of this and most of you will not be effected. We have purchased a TS in Hawaii which has not yet closed and is affiliated with II and we purchase the Wyndham TS at Royal Vista because we were happy to have the same trading company.

All the Wyndham TS sales as of the end of 2009 will be traded through RCI if no prevoius trading company was set up (including the few that prevoiusly offered II).

Thanks for all the advice -


----------



## timeos2 (Feb 5, 2010)

*More moves away from II*



CarmenBob said:


> Wyndham has confirmed today that they will no longer offer both II and RCI as trading companies and will only allow NEW owners that have no affiliation a complimentary RCI account. II was not aware of this, it seems that nobody on this thread was aware of this and most of you will not be effected. We have purchased a TS in Hawaii which has not yet closed and is affiliated with II and we purchase the Wyndham TS at Royal Vista because we were happy to have the same trading company.
> 
> All the Wyndham TS sales as of the end of 2009 will be traded through RCI if no prevoius trading company was set up (including the few that prevoiusly offered II).
> 
> Thanks for all the advice -



I just knew it had to happen at some point as they have no allegiance to II and no reason to have "their" resorts offer II as a paid option. As already mentioned an owner could choose to use II IF they own a week at one of these resorts but if they own only points (the majority of owners) and aren't already in II then they will have RCI only.  It's not a big deal really as RCI works much like II for Wyndham owners anyway (things like request first & priority).  And the cost s covered so that isn't an issue either. 

II has had quite a few defections lately.  Maybe owners/companies are learning they are all talk and no delivery. Maybe its just corporate control in action. In any case its happening.


----------



## hjtug (Feb 6, 2010)

We have a Wyndham account and trade through II because our first purchase was at Governor's Green.  We are pleased with our current ability to stretch our points through II.  What changes, if any, are we likely to see?  One problem we have had over the years is dealing with Wyndham and II reps who have little experience with Wynham/II trades.  It would seem that in the future the reps will be even less experienced.


----------



## bnoble (Feb 6, 2010)

It is possible that, at some point, your "free" Wyndham account will be changed to RCI.


----------



## joestein (Feb 8, 2010)

timeos2 said:


> It's not a big deal really as RCI works much like II for Wyndham owners anyway (things like request first & priority).  And the cost s covered so that isn't an issue either.
> 
> II has had quite a few defections lately.  Maybe owners/companies are learning they are all talk and no delivery. Maybe its just corporate control in action. In any case its happening.



There is one BIG issue.  Deposits into RCI aren't worth SH*T.  My II deposits from Wyndham pull almost everything.  I had no trouble trading into Disney anytime I attempted to.

Joe


----------



## pranas (Feb 8, 2010)

CarmenBob said:


> We purchased a Wyndham resale at Royal Vista which closed in December. Wyndham sent a transfer of ownership package and an RCI enrollment application. We have a Hawiian TS which trades with II and were content on staying with II with the new purchase.
> In a phone conversation with Wyndham today, they notified us that Wyndham (Royal Vista) did not renew their contract with II and we now have to sign up with RCI.
> 
> Anyone else aware of this or are we getting the run around?



I bought a small points account at Royal Vista last year thinking that I could get into II but Wyndham would allow this. They deposited my Wyndham points into my weeks acount with RCI.  They did agree to give me a prorated refund on my RCI week membership. Had I known I would not have bought the points.


----------



## Hophop4 (Aug 13, 2010)

*Royal Vista*

I just saw a week on RCI for Royal Vista.  I always thought this was affiliated with II.  Too bad it's not a week I can use.  Reading the previous posts, i guess they have switched exchange companies.


----------



## Goofyhobbie (Aug 13, 2010)

*Wyndham Royal Vista (RCI # C359)*

Based on current observations their is definitely a Royal Vista 1-BR Unit available in late April, 2010; but that fact may be a deposit into RCI by an owner that simply made an internal Wyndham exchange and then deposited the week into RCI.

A little more checking has revealed that RCI recognizes Wyndham Royal Vista as their Resort # C359 and RCI does not currently recognize the other four Wyndham Resorts that have traditionally been affiliated with Interval International. 

The four resorts NOT affiliated with RCI are Star Island, Governor's Green, Riverside Suites and Blue Beard's Resort in St. Thomas. 

A call to Royal Vista confirmed that the resort is currently affiliated with both II and RCI.

A review of Interval International's (II) website confirms that all five of the previous II/Wyndham Resorts are still actively affiliated and showing up on the II website; but as stated earlier, of the five formerly II Wyndham Resorts, only Royal Vista is showing up on the RCI website.

Bottom line, it is reasonable to say that Wyndham Royal Vista, Pompano Beach, FL has dual affiliation.

If you as a new owner at Wyndham Royal Vista through re-sale are offered an RCI Account because you already have an RCI account and do not have a II account such an offer is probably currently appropriate.

However, if you as a new owner at Wyndham Royal Vista through re-sale have never had an RCI account; but do in fact have a II account, I believe you have a legitimate argument that Wyndham should set-up an Interval International (II) account and pay the membership fee to II if that is what you want.  If your argument is successful you should also ask II for a refund of any advance payment of Membership fees.

Once a Wyndham Points account (based on the original first "contract" of purchase) is set-up as an Interval International (II) affiliated account, any subsequently acquired Wyndham points (regardless of exchange company affiliation) will be considered Wyndham/II.  

Wyndham allows a re-sale owner or a retail owner of points to exchange their points with the exchange company that is affiliated with the resort that *your first Wyndham contract * identifies as your “home resort.” That exchange company becomes your exchange company when your Wyndham account is set-up. 

As an owner of Wyndham points you may have a preference for II or RCI® because of the availability of resorts at RCI® or because of the cost associated with exchanges at either company.  But, points from subsequent contracts that you may add to your Wyndham account, regardless of the resort’s exchange company affiliation,  must be exchanged with the exchange company initially set-up by Wyndham. The exchange company will remain the same throughout the life of your Club Wyndham Plus membership, even if you trade-in the initial contract with Wyndham or sell/transfer the initial contract to someone else.


----------



## janej (Aug 16, 2010)

Goofyhobbie said:


> However, if you as a new owner at Wyndham Royal Vista through re-sale have never had an RCI account; but do in fact have a II account, I believe you have a legitimate argument that Wyndham should set-up an Interval International (II) account and pay the membership fee to II if that is what you want.  If your argument is successful you should also ask II for a refund of any advance payment of Membership fees.



I have a Wyndham II account.  My understanding is it can only be used exclusively for Wyndham deposit.  I have recently purchased another week that affiliated with II.  I called multiple times and found the same answer.  I will have to pay another II membership fee to set up another II account.


----------



## Goofyhobbie (Aug 16, 2010)

> janej said: I recently purchased a dual affiliated resort and tried to add it to my [II] account. I found out that it cannot be done.



janej, 

I know very little about Interval International's rules regarding what they will or will not accept; but it seems to me that Wyndham should have nothing to do with whether or not II accepts your newly purchased week as a deposit into your current Interval International Account. 

Based on your apparent situation you have a II account that is paid for by Wyndham. It should not matter who pays for the II account, it should be yours to use for deposits of II inventory.  Since the account exists and you subsequently acquire II affiliated resort Units, those Units should be acceptable for deposit into your current II account.

If you later acquire RCI affiliated accounts it is logical that you would have to pay for an RCI membership out of your own pocket to do an exchange with RCI.

Meanwhile, there are several other exchange companies that should accept your new week and do it for considerably less or not upfront membership fee.


----------



## Lisa P (Aug 16, 2010)

II does charge a fee whenever another resort is added to an existing II account.  I never liked that about II when we had an II  membership.  No other exchange company does that, AFAIK.  Is it possible that this is what the OP is hearing?

Given this required add-on fee ($39? $49?) or the alternative of adding a year's extension to an existing membership in lieu of the add-on fee, II ought to be quite willing to accept another resort's deposit to a Wyndham-paid II membership.  They used to allow add-ons to these accounts.  If they no longer do, that's new.


----------



## GrayFal (Aug 16, 2010)

janej said:


> I have a Wyndham II account.  My understanding is it can only be used exclusively for Wyndham deposit.  I have recently purchased another week that affiliated with II.  I called multiple times and found the same answer.  I will have to pay another II membership fee to set up another II account.





Lisa P said:


> II does charge a fee whenever another resort is added to an existing II account.  I never liked that about II when we had an II  membership.  No other exchange company does that, AFAIK.  Is it possible that this is what the OP is hearing?
> 
> Given this required add-on fee ($39? $49?) or the alternative of adding a year's extension to an existing membership in lieu of the add-on fee, II ought to be quite willing to accept another resort's deposit to a Wyndham-paid II membership.  They used to allow add-ons to these accounts.  If they no longer do, that's new.



The Wyndham II account is a corporate account paid for by Wyndham and can only contain Wyn weeks - it is the same for Starwood SVN accounts - only SVN weeks can be deposited into the corporate account. If you own Starwood non-SVN weeks they have to go into a personal II account. The new Marriott Destination Club II accounts can also only contain Marriott weeks that have joined the club - unaffiliated Marriott weeks stay in a personal account.

Some people have a WHOLE Bunch of II accounts!


----------



## chriskre (Aug 16, 2010)

GrayFal said:


> .
> 
> Some people have a WHOLE Bunch of II accounts!



Lucky for me (NOT)  I've got a whole bunch of RCI accounts instead.


----------



## kmiller1 (May 3, 2011)

*RCI vs. II with new wyndham points*



GrayFal said:


> The Wyndham II account is a corporate account paid for by Wyndham and can only contain Wyn weeks - it is the same for Starwood SVN accounts - only SVN weeks can be deposited into the corporate account. If you own Starwood non-SVN weeks they have to go into a personal II account. The new Marriott Destination Club II accounts can also only contain Marriott weeks that have joined the club - unaffiliated Marriott weeks stay in a personal account.
> 
> Some people have a WHOLE Bunch of II accounts!



Grayfal,

We started out as II members because we had fixed weeks.  Recently, we switched to points through wyndham and they sold us RCI with our new purchase as well as our two old timeshares.   But we spoke with the rep that we dealt with and she is willing to let us switch back to II.  We had two green weeks, and just recently one of our green weeks turned into a red week which surprised us a little.  But now that we bought a wyndham property on top of what we already had I am wondering if we will get some more choices then we did before.  

When we worked with II we always felt that we got the bottom of the barrel choices and a few people told us that we were getting that and there were people who owned red weeks that had more choices of place availability.  So in my confusion we just let it slide.

But now that we bought wyndham we are wondering if we will have more choices through II then we did before.  When I thumbed through the RCI book I remembered a few resorts that we really in bad shape and were in bad parts of town.  So that is the reason why we are considering changing to II from RCI.  I just hope this switch will help us more than hurt us but I am not sure.

Any input would be helpful.

Thanks

millekr1


----------



## rrlongwell (May 3, 2011)

chriskre said:


> Lucky for me (NOT)  I've got a whole bunch of RCI accounts instead.



That somehow happened to me.  I was successful in getting RCI to consoladate all of them into one (they were RCI weeks accounts).  They just set up a new Wyndham paid for RCI account for me, transferred the assests from the other accounts into the new account.  You need to ask for a supervisor to do this.


----------



## kmiller1 (May 4, 2011)

Interesting comment.  From what I understood through II that they are not renewing the contracts with disney anymore so you are not able to trade into disney any longer.  We tried doing that one year and all the disney resorts were filled up.  We wound up finding a closer resort to disney in FL but we do not get the same perks as disney traders would within the parks.  I can understand that because disney has their own timeshare plans.  But when I got the II book last year disney was no longer listed as an exchange.

kmiller1


----------



## Twinkstarr (May 4, 2011)

kmiller1 said:


> Interesting comment.  From what I understood through II that they are not renewing the contracts with disney anymore so you are not able to trade into disney any longer.  We tried doing that one year and all the disney resorts were filled up.  We wound up finding a closer resort to disney in FL but we do not get the same perks as disney traders would within the parks.  I can understand that because disney has their own timeshare plans.  But when I got the II book last year disney was no longer listed as an exchange.
> 
> kmiller1



I'm a DVC owner and DVC made the change to RCI the beginning of 2009(or was it 2008?). It was rather late in the game because my Starwood II directory for that year still had DVC resorts listed.


----------



## sjuhawk_jd (May 4, 2011)

*Deadbeat Wyndham Oceanside Seller*

{deleted} by owner


----------

